# How to keep heat off left leg??



## dbmachine (Mar 1, 2010)

Its just about impossible to ride my brute with shorts on. Its a bone stock 09 Brute 750. Ive gone so far as wrapping the front headpipe with header wrap and it still doesnt keep the heat off your left calf muscle area while riding. ANybody have a solution besides wearing jeans or pants? Its summer time and i like to wear shorts..


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

ride faster, stay in water, get muddy, ride side saddle, heat wrap leg....just a few suggestions. (J/K)


----------



## Roushf150 (Dec 8, 2009)

Relocate the radiator, once I did that I can ride with shorts on. Everytime the fan kicks on it blows hot air on your leg.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

LOL @ heat wrap leg.... mine is friggin hot as well... not really a whole lot you can do about it... all of the above, or let one of your friends just tow you around behind them with your engine off and in neutral.. LOL


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I had the same problem with mine so I started running synthetic and it helped mine out a lot


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I've heard that Engine Ice helps keep it cooler... I don't have any experience with it, so I'm not sure...


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Put relective heat tape on the back side of the plastic were it gets hot.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Roushf150 said:


> Relocate the radiator, once I did that I can ride with shorts on. Everytime the fan kicks on it blows hot air on your leg.


 
I second this as a major contributor of heat on your leg.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Iv Hurd of the engine ice helping but I just man up and take it haha


----------



## BRUTEOFSTEEL (Jun 8, 2009)

Ever hear of a company called Jet hot? I checked with a guy that does powder coating locally and he said he would ceramic coat my entire exhaust for $100. From what I have read the coating keeps the heat in your exhaust and sends it out the back instead of radiating the heat under the bike by your left leg. They claim you can even touch the exhaust and it won"t burn you. That my $0.02 on it and what I am doing to the wife's and my bike. Let you know how well it works but it will be at least a month before I get them done.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

bruterider27 said:


> Iv Hurd of the engine ice helping but I just man up and take it haha


Yeah, i use it in my bike but it really only drops the engine temp a little bit. I figure every little bit can help though. I also have an inline "super cooler" on mine. It also helps.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^
they make those inline cooler much longer. they also have them annodized in many colors.
i can show ya the getting spot.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Amputation.

It would sure be nice to have some side covers like AC has.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> ^
> they make those inline cooler much longer. they also have them annodized in many colors.
> i can show ya the getting spot.


 I would like to know this


----------

